# S200 fuel pouring from carb.



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a toro s200, fuel pouring out from the carb. Ran for a bit then died, won't start again, now fuel pours out of the carb. I'm thinking it's time for a carb rebuild. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ntatap (Dec 4, 2017)

Check the diaphragm and the needle and seat on the carb. The diaphragm might have dried out and is not be bringing the needle into the seat fully. The reason it wont start is because the fuel has completely flooded the engine.

Good luck!!!


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks. I am going to buy a kit. Another thing. I saw some pictures online that show 2 adjustment screws on the side, mine only has one. I plastic screw. I will have to get a better look at it, but it didn't seem to have a hole to put a screw in.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

ntatap said:


> Check the diaphragm and the needle and seat on the carb. The diaphragm might have dried out and is not be bringing the needle into the seat fully. The reason it wont start is because the fuel has completely flooded the engine.
> 
> Good luck!!!


sounds like a needle and seat problem. hey these have a diaphragm like a weed eater carb and not a float? i have never worked on these very old toros. ccr's are the oldest i have messed with.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Fra


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

They are a pain to take apart indeed! I found the manual online, seems mine is some sort of low emission carb. I took it apart hastily, and didn't notice one but in the diagrams it seems like there is a rubber washer under the needle. The diaphragm is in terrible condition. I'll probably buy the kit that includes the needle and seat and see how it works out. I am hoping to get this running so I can have 3 machines this winter.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Rig


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

If it gets stuck in the seat, it's probably still in there. I have found the kit for ~$10. Might as well get it.
I actually have a Powerlite which I picked from someone's trash. I took it home, cleaned the carb put fresh fuel in, and I have been using it for about 4-5 years now, it's a nice machine, very light and does a nice job. Now that I am thinking about it, I should probably buy a new primer bulb, the one on it now is made of some hard rubber that doesn't like to spring out when it gets too cold.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

I sure do know what you are talking about. Of my 3 machines, the powerlite gets the most use. 
I will try tilting the machine once i get it running. Thanks.


----------



## ntatap (Dec 4, 2017)

Make sure you have the diaphragm and gasket in the correct order, the "F" carb gets it one way and the unmarked gets it the other. That machine is a pain to work on because it has to be stripped. Thank God for my DeWalt impact driver!!!! One good thing is the machine is so small that I took it in the basement to work on it. I rebuilt carb mine and still had the flooding problem, it turned out the NOS aftermarket kit was no good. It runs really good now.


----------



## frankjc (Oct 14, 2015)

Finally got around to fixing it. It smoked a lot at first but I tilted it back a few times and that cleared up and it's running great now!


----------

